# Force Break Refresher?



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Do you need to give a refresher every year to your dog? My BLF dropped a few birds at my feet last year and I wasn't happy about it. I force broke her myself two years ago and was very happy with her. 
She dropped both duck and pheasant if that helps.

Thanks


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

It's a good idea to step back and revisit all training tasks periodically. Some, like basic OB, I do a couple times a week. Force Fetch is something I revist once every 2-3 months. It's pretty rare that I actually have to do an ear pinch, but going through the motions reinforces it very well for my dog. I also revisit Force To Pile roughly once every 3-4 months.

You made a basic mistake in letting your dog drop birds without immediately doing a correction via ear pinch or ecollar nick. Gundogs periodically test their limits, and your's may have learned that it can drop a bird if it wants. Anytime this happens in the future, you need to do a correction immediately so the dog knows completing the retrieve is not optional and that the rules haven't changed.

Don't know if you collar conditioned your dog and followed up with Force To Pile and Water Force with the ecollar, but if so, this is an even faster and more effective way to immediately correct a refused retrieve...


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Thanks for the info. She is collar conditioned just last spring, but I never used it for force breaking. I'll use it this spring for sure and remember to give a correction immediately the next time she drops a bird. I was a little nervous to give her a correction with the bird problem, but should have known better.

Thanks


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

NDT hit it on the head. Keep the standard high while hunting and you won't have too many problems. Never let them drop a bird until you say so.


----------

